# Owner grieves over dog's death in trap



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Just for all you guys the MiDNR have been restricted from even being in this issue. The Cops think they can do way better then or MiDNR. I also know the trap that did this was a 4 spring conibear. I would love to see a 4 spring conibear. This is right from the detective in Lowell.

Dave


----------



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

4 :lol: Yeah I'd like to see that one too.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Gotta go with LarryA on this one! This sad situation calls for compassion not indifference. The poor woman lost her companion and trappers will take the heat regardless of the set being illegal. 

My feeling is that the individual that set that trap is solely responsible for this situation and should be punished accordingly. To bring leash laws into the equation is just ridiculous. After all, how would a fellow run bunnies, birds, etc. with their dog on a leash?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

is anyone sure that the there is a leash law in the area where the dog was killed? maybe it is legal to run dogs there?

very unfortanate incident. a 2 foot piece of rope with a loop on the end could have saved the dogs life. if you run dogs and want to know how to open a connibear please ask. 

i cant imagine having to sit there and not being able to do a damn thing about it. :sad: :rant:


----------

